# Need to go!



## goooner (Jun 13, 2016)

Thought this was a cool shot when I took it.


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 13, 2016)

It is a pretty cool shot. The colors work well.


----------



## goooner (Jun 14, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> It is a pretty cool shot. The colors work well.


Thank you


----------



## Arpit96 (Jun 24, 2016)

Those are some nice icons!
And the perspective, the contrast and colors work well too here.


----------

